# Formular im Formular



## xloouch (4. Februar 2004)

hi.. 

weiss nicht gerade, ob mein problem hier hin gehört, aber ich poste es mal

also

mein 1. problem:

hab ein formular

```
echo "<form name='blabla' action='index.php?action=a'>";
echo "        echo blablabla";

         // jetzt folgt das 2. form
echo "        <form name='asdf' action='index.php?action=b'>";
echo "         <select name='kunde' size='1' onchange='document.asdf.submit );'>";
echo "            <option value='1'>text1</option>";
echo "	  <option value='2'>text2</option>";
echo "	</select>";
echo "         </form>";

echo "<input type='submit' name='senden' value='Speichern'>";
echo "</form>";
```


kann mir irgendjemand behilflich sein, und sagen, wieso dass (laut IE) document.asdf NULL oder Kein Objekt sein sollte

2. Problem/Frage

Ist es überhaupt möglich ein Formular, welches in einem anderen Formular verschachtelt ist, anzusprechen, oder muss ich mir da was anderes einfallen lassen

Danke für eure Antwort

Ps. Entschuldigung, wenn ich im falschen Forum gepostet hab...


----------



## Sven Petruschke (4. Februar 2004)

Zum 2. Problem: Es ist definitiv nicht möglich Formulare zu schachteln. Damit wäre auch gleichzeitig das Problem 1 hinfällig. Möchtest Du verschiedene Aktionen in dem PHP-Script ausführen, das im action-Parameter des Form-Tags angegeben wurde, so könntest Du zum Beispiel ein Hidden-Field benutzen, um in dieses über JavaScript verschiedene Werte einzutragen (je nachdem, welcher Button gedrückt wurde)

snuu


----------

